# help



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

im kinda new at this im trying to get my front rotors off still i took out the two hex screws from the caliper from the back but the caliper is still not coming off . i did the same thing with the rears and they just came right off can someone tell me what to do. i think i might be doing something wrong.

i have a 2004.5 jetta gli if that helps


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Grab the back of the caliper and pull towards you. It'll compress the piston a bit and allow you to remove it... generally it's a good idea to do this before removing the screws.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

well i got the caliper off that wasnt too bad the rear brake pad is still attached however because it looks like there is some kind of sensor wire leading into it. i tried to just pull it apart and it wont budge at all


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

:banghead: ....look at the connector. there's a clip mechanism.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

i think its broken....


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

find yourself a tiny flat head screwdriver then. pop the clip.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)




----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

as I said...



KG18t said:


> find yourself a tiny flat head screwdriver then. pop the clip.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

sorry i didnt see your post


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

if my new brake pads dont have sensors does it matter if i just have a sensor wire hanging?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Clip the sensor connector from the old pad. strip the wires after the boot, twist the two together. tape it up. plug it onto the connector that hangs on the aluminum bracket, otherwise you'll have to deal with the pad wear light.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

thanks KG18T so all i do is keep it connected and cut the wires twist them together tape it up and attach it somewhere where it wont get in the way? sounds like it should work to me


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, like i said, cut the connector off the old pad. hook the connector going back up into the car onto it's original aluminum tab. modify the connector from the old pad, plug it on.


----------

